
Aliens are artificial species designed to clean whole ecosystem and then all die - sovadn
1.	Mural in Prometheus with picture of Facehugger &amp; Xenomorph proves that they existed before Prometheus has landed on LV 426 (so they weren’t created by accident)<p>2.	Aliens as a species can’t survive evolution in long term because of their reproductive system (egg, facehugger, xenomorph).<p><pre><code>   2.1. Deployed on Earth they would reproduce using Earth organisms as hosts 1:1
   
   2.2. Due to Alien fighting skills supremacy:
	- they would reproduce exponentially and 
	- human number would decrease exponentially.
   
   2.3. At the end, all hosts would be dead leaving on Earth only:
	- organisms that can’t be hosts, 
	- eggs, facehuggers and xenomorphs.
   
   2.4. As no one is immortal all existing aliens would die from old age
   
   2.5. Which leaves Earth purified from humans.
</code></pre>
3.	Survived cat from Alien 1 and survived mice from Alien 2 suggest that Xenomorphs would maybe kill only humanoids or bigger animals.
======
dethswatch
aren't there much more efficient ways of doing this?

You're also limited to just the species it can reproduce in- don't you want to
clear smaller species too?

~~~
sovadn
Maybe intention was not to clear smaller species.

Happenings from Prometheus occurred 24.12.-25.12. and sending black goo to
Earth was planed 2000 years before Prometheus has landed which implies some
connection with Christianity and Jesus. Maybe they planed to send black goo as
a punishment for humans.

